# ME0909 Off road go kart buggy



## dain254 (Oct 8, 2015)

My experience is with the ME0708 - it will heat up quickly if you are running more than 100A through it for extended periods of time.. and at 48V to have any fun you will likely be 200A+. My recommendation would be to go with an ME1003 - it has a double row of brushes to handle higher amperage. I use one on an electric dirt bike I built... it heats up but due to my frequent high amperage operation.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Might consider brushless sealed for off road. Dirt may wear out the brushes prematurely and not give great performance if it gets wet. Doesn't need to be water cooled, but the sealed ME1507 is a good one as well.


----------



## dain254 (Oct 8, 2015)

The ME1507 would be overkill - I'm using an Outerwears pre filter designed for a shop vac around the outside of the ME1003 to prevent debris intrusion but still allow air in to keep it cool. It fits perfectly! If you don't mind spending the money and increasing voltage the ME1507 is an awesome motor, I have one of those powering my CozE electric reverse trike.


----------



## vrivas (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks dain that's good information. I am limited to 48v so I received a recommendation from John @ montenergy:
"The ME0708 has 8 brushes for 300 amps and 1 minute, 100 amps continuous.
The ME1602 may be best.It has the same stator and rotor as the ME0708 motor, but there is a double brush set for 400 amps and 1 minute, plus 200 amps continuous." This the same as ME1004 except the shaft size. I will definitely use your shop-vac filter idea. Great idea! Thanks again


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

vrivas said:


> Thanks dain that's good information. I am limited to 48v so I received a recommendation from John @ montenergy:
> "The ME0708 has 8 brushes for 300 amps and 1 minute, 100 amps continuous.
> The ME1602 may be best.It has the same stator and rotor as the ME0708 motor, but there is a double brush set for 400 amps and 1 minute, plus 200 amps continuous." This the same as ME1004 except the shaft size. I will definitely use your shop-vac filter idea. Great idea! Thanks again



Mine is 450kg or 1000lbs without passengers. When my controller is set to 500 amps the acceleration is moderate. Anything less is disappointing. And that is assuming I am taking off in first gear.
Based on the assumption you achieve your 450lbs then your bursts of 300amps should be pretty good. But I wonder if your target weight is optimistic.


----------



## dain254 (Oct 8, 2015)

I will burst mine up to 500A, which is really pushing it - the motorcycle is used only for very short races (5-6min) so it doesn't heat up too badly. in a go-kart there would be room for some active cooling, forcing air through it would also help!


----------



## vrivas (Jan 12, 2019)

galderdi said:


> Mine is 450kg or 1000lbs without passengers. When my controller is set to 500 amps the acceleration is moderate. Anything less is disappointing. And that is assuming I am taking off in first gear.
> Based on the assumption you achieve your 450lbs then your bursts of 300amps should be pretty good. But I wonder if your target weight is optimistic.


Believe the weight will be pretty close. Gearing is going to be 9:1. Cart is for my grand kids not to fast.


----------

